# Help! I need advice from a women kayaker



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Brenda,
I have the Astal WonderPro. I had some issues reaching the surface and was told I was leaning too far forward and to reach more to the side. Make sure you're not leaning too far forward trying to get your hands out of the water. Also, make sure you work on basic flexibility. That might help. Good luck!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Give AlpineQuest over in Eagle-Vail a call and ask for Lisa G. - she knows all the PFD lines well and sould be able to help you out once you explain your situation.

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

I know you want advice from women but...

I am a short torso FAT man and I paddle wide playboats. You don't have to get both hands out of the water to roll, just watch a playboater in a hole roll.

You may find a sweep roll works better for you.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for advice!!! I actually borrowed a low profile pfd and went to the lake today, and sooooo...easy to roll. That will be my next purchase. I can actually do a back dell roll but I never think of it when I'm getting pounded. I just do my normal roll. I took my first swim in a year a week ago and it kinda set me back mentally a bit. New river, didn't scout, paddled right into a hole and rolled 6 times (still in the hole) swam, (still in the hole) got rescued "whew".
Is it normal to feel a bit nervous after that!!!


----------



## durangatang (Oct 13, 2006)

give the Kokatat MisFit a try. I've been boating for years and its the best jacket ive ever worn. its got pleats specifically made for the feminie physique. its pretty full coverage (no medallion-style jacket....) Ive been SUPER happy with it.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanx...I did find that on the internet. Is it quite thin in bulk. Are you short like me?


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

brenda said:


> Thanx...I did find that on the internet. Is it quite thin in bulk. Are you short like me?


Hey Brenda,

As a short torso'ed person, I find that a butt pad in the kayak helps a ton. Giving you a little extra height in the boat helps in every aspect of kayaking. Just make sure not to make yourself too high, or you'll throw off your center of balance.


----------

